
IPhone 5 sales behavior on the second hand market - bottomup32
http://blog.movaluate.com/2012/11/05/iphone-5-sales-behavior-on-the-second-hand-market/
======
bottomup32
The iPhone 5’s sales behavior on the second-hand market through the month of
October. After analyzing about 100,000 transactions, we found that:

· AT&T’s iPhone 5 is by far the most popular variant · Sprint was the least
popular and had the highest depreciation · White versions tended to be more
expensive · Storage value is depreciates significantly, especially with the
32GB models.

All of our findings can be found on our blog post at
[http://blog.movaluate.com/2012/11/05/iphone-5-sales-
behavior...](http://blog.movaluate.com/2012/11/05/iphone-5-sales-behavior-on-
the-second-hand-market/)

* The price reports are generated using data from completed transactions on eBay and other online merchant sites.

